# Kitty City or Cat Furniture?



## CassiandRJ (Jun 7, 2010)

I am debating to build the kittens a kitty city or get a tower for them. Kitty city is $15-30 for 1 piece. Towers are $100+ for a decent one.

I am afraid to get a whole tower, because if they don't use it, why have it? It's not that easy just to return it if I buy it online, LOL.

What do you think? I'm sure some of you have kitty city towers out there...


----------



## ShellyBird (Aug 11, 2010)

If you are talking about those nylon squares, I bought one when we first got Dolce. She loved it. Our PetCo. was having a big sell, so I got it for 3 dollars. As well a Booda litter box and all of it's accessories for 12 dollars. The only thing I didn't like about it, is that it has the metal wiring it it to keep its form, and when Dolce would play in it, it would bend a lot.


----------



## Julie Carvill (Jun 30, 2010)

Kitty City looks pretty cool as you can expand on it, and I think eventually your cat will take interest. I have also seen cats take no interest in very expensive cat furniture.

Kitty City is cheap. I have one piece right now, but plan to expand.


----------



## suzeaa (Oct 24, 2010)

I recently got the 'Playground' cat tree from 

BestCatTrees - Cat Condos, Cat Trees, Discount Cat Furniture

Even though it's about six feet tall, it only took me 30 minutes to put it together, and that includes unpacking it from the box! Super easy, and I was very impressed with the quality and sturdiness of it.

My two kittens went berserk on it! They LOVE climbing up and down on it, and also hanging out and looking at the birds and squirrels right outside the window. It also has a 'tug-of-war' rope on the bottom that they use a lot, too.

I consider this purchase to be one of the best things I could have done for them. Living in an apartment it's not easy finding an outlet for kitten energy - especially two, but this does the trick. They spend so much time on it that they practically faint from exhaustion after a couple hours, and that makes it really easy to clip their nails. They have no energy left to fight me! LOL

This is an excellent cat tree that will last for years and years. It wouldn't be hard to take it apart and move it, either. All the pieces snap together, and they're numbered. Couldn't be easier.

I have two very happy kittens!


rcatrcat


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

*I had some of the Kitty City Pieces...*

I had gotten the hideaway and the climbing hill. All I can say is you get what you pay for. It is cheap, plain and simple. They began falling apart about 2 weeks after I got them. I only had one cat then.

I threw them away shortly after and got a real cat tree from Armarkat. I got this one:

Premium Cat Tree - Premium Cat Tree X6103 - Armarkat.com - Cat Furniture, Cat tree, Dog Bed, Cat Bed

Yes, you do have to commit to a certain one, but cats usually enjoy having something to climb on. If your cat is not a climber, and instead usually enjoys just laying on low places, floors, under furniture, etc., but doesn't jump up to higher places, then yes, the cat most likely will not play on the cat tree and it's most likely not the best investment.


----------



## Auntie Crazy (Dec 10, 2006)

I have several cat trees and I once had a kitty-city setup with about five or six cubes, I think. I don't remember precisely because the kitty-city wasn't as stable as I'd like for my rambunctious felines and I took it down and packed it away within days of putting it up. Also, one of my cats got a claw stuck in the kitty-city netting twice while it was up; just seemed to be more trouble than it was worth to me.

I've had some of my cat trees going on four years now. Here are a couple of the bigger ones:


















And here's Allen enjoying what used-to-be his favorite perch :wink:


----------

